# Kantan drip



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How you guys finding these, experimented much?

Im using 15g with a grind mid-way between aeropress and v60 on the Porlex. Even the most careless absent-minded pouring technique delivers drinkable results.

Discuss....


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I like em. I like a smaller dose tho...around 10g... just because they are quite small baskets. Very impressed with them, and gotta be the most portable brew method by far.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I like them too. Great little method. The flat basket has something to do with the consistancy I presume, delivers a good cup every time. I usually use 14g, same grind as I use for V60, for a 220ml cup. I have also used 10g into a competition cappuccino cup (what's that, 160ml?).


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been using them at work recently and getting some pretty good results. The last couple of times I have even found myself trying to sabotage the brew by pouring on the filter paper, etc. as well as experimenting with different pouring techniques and they seem really difficult to muck up.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just ordered some from Hasbean, thought I should give them a go!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Does everyone pre-rinse the filter prior to adding the coffee? Not sure the taste is affected


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I do... warms the cup if nothing else


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I do too following recent experiences with the wave. I started tasting the water used to rinse the filter and it tasted foul. The thought of that being in the coffee is an incentive to rinse the filter.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I rinse the filter too, although i tried both ways and couldnt taste any paper..... just wondered if it affected the bloom, ie water running into cup rather than saturating coffee, as a path of lesser resistance had already been created


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have some on the way, hoping it will solve the decent coffee at work problem.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been enjoying my Kantans this week with HasBean's Ethiopia Konga peaberry. I started at a v60 grind (18 on my maestro) but ended up on a much finer grind (10-12) which is tasting better. I used 15g initially but found it was almost overflowing so went down to 13g brewing 220ml through it.

My theory about why it's forgiving is that it forces you to add water slowly. Scott Rao is very keen with pourover methods that you keep the coffee bed low to avoid 'high and dry' underextraction and overextraction of the bit at the bottom of the cone (if you look at the comments on James Hoffman's Chemex guide on his blog Scott very publicly points out what he believes to be flaws in the technique, mainly due to the method involving blooming the grounds then filling it nearly to the top). With the Kantan you can't avoid having a low coffee bed while brewing as the 'basket' is so small and therefore contributing to a good extraction. I get the feeling this could be a good control brew method for that reason.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Got some if these this week, first brews took about 6 mins !

Getting better now but found this vid....not sure on the info but what a great video






Jason


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Steve has now made a Brew guide for this...

HasBean Kantan Brew Guide


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've not tried them....I'm going to have to get a damn porlex! I'm guessing my grinder won;t go coarse enough!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kantans are great if you find yourself with sub 14g of coffee left in a bag, Ive even done decent mini brews with 9g into 160ml.

Im currently 3 notches finer than V60 on the Maestro (7 notches finer than CCD), generally happy with results , I occasionally get slight bovril hints - possibly could do with going a notch coarser.... ah to have a VST TDS meter (sigh) : (


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

GaryDyke1 wrote: ".... ah to have a VST TDS meter (sigh) : ( "

"Yet" Gary, you forgot the word "yet"...it's more a "when" than an "if", eh?









Have you (or anyone else) ever tried measuring the wet grounds after brewing? There's no substitute for actually measuring TDS with the right equipment...but ask yourself, "What would MacGuyver do?" We have scales & calculators, maybe a trend can be determined (for a specific brew method)...whilst we wait/save up/buy more lottery tickets in a bid to own a refractometer? Even the best technicians have to improvise when in the field...well, that's what they say on CSI anyway...


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I think you'd find MacGuyver would use an AeroPress...in fact he does.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=462216347131497


----------

